# ZVex Mastotron Volume



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I purchased a ZVex Mastotron a while ago and absolutely love it. It really compliments my sound and is a really tweakable and useable fuzz. However, there's one thing that I don't like about it. The pedal sounds great with my AC30 because I run the AC30 really clean. However, when I run it with my AC4TV, there's a pretty big volume drop and even with the volume on the pedal completely maxed out, it barely hits unity. This pretty much makes this pedal useless to me in rehearsal settings etc. I'm not too sure if there are other people out there experiencing this same problem but I'm also wondering if anyone knows of a mod to remedy this, or is it an impedance / headroom issue with a dirty amp?

Thanks!


----------



## mugtastic (May 25, 2010)

i'm interested in info on this type of situation as well - it's an issue i've encountered quite often when using fuzz pedals. they are fussy with overdrive (before and/or after) and can also be touchy with buffers i believe.


----------

